# 2003 Audi Rs6 limp mode on start up.



## aaronmac (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello,

I have an issue with my Audi RS6. Its a 2003 with 108k miles. It has an intermittent fault that usually happens on start up after being stopped for a long period, over night or over the duration of a days work but it can happen when the engine is still hot.
When you start the engine and gearbox immediately go into limp mode signified by the gearbox display on dash being lit completely.
This can only be rectified by stopping the engine and restarting and will usually clear first time but can take 5 or 6 starts to clear. Once cleared the gearbox and engine are fine until the next random appearance of fault on start up. (sometimes up to 2 weeks, sometimes the next day.)

Currently there is one fault code for the gearbox which is - 18223 Pressure Control Valve 1 (N215) Short to plus P1815 Intermittent.
We have had the supposed solenoid valve changed in the gearbox as one was giving a different reading to the others diagnosed by a gearbox specialist. We have then since had the gearbox wiring loom replaced.
We have had each wire and plug checked for continuity from the gearbox to the loom and into the gearbox ecu. 
We have now most recent sent a feed direct from the ignition to the gearbox ecu as we thought it was not getting the start up signal but this has not fixed it.

Any help would be gratefully received.

Aaron Macleod


----------



## Doogy338 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Rs6 c 5. Transmission fault codes*

Hi Aaron.

Just a short note to say I have an identical fault to yours on my C 5 which hard though it is to believe, Audi have not managed to trace to date. Ridiculous really.
Did you ever manage to trace the fault and rectify? 
If you did I would very much appreciate your help if possible.
Thank you.

Douglas Keiller.
Dunblane.


----------

